# Chicken, rice and Reggae Reggae sauce.



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

I just cooked some plain old chicken in the slow cooker, mixed it with rice and some Reggae Reggae sauce for some bulk meals in my freezer. Didn't expect the dam carbs to come out so high though :-(. According to my Macros that nearly half gone already!!!!!!!!!!!! Have I done something wrong here or am I correct in my maths lol.

chicken

170 Calories

30g Protein

1.8g Fat

0g carbs.

Rice

525 Calories

12.6g Protein

3.8g fat

110g Carbs

Sauce

24.4 Calories

0.1 Protein

0g Fat

5.8g Carbs

Per container:-

Calories:- 719.4

Protein:- 42.7

Fat:- 5.7

Carbs:- 115.8?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't use as much rice next time. Maybe halve it?


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah your not wrong, I just thought the tub looked a little bare. I'll probably regret it tomorrow, when I struggle to finish it all lol..


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

you'll be fine, it's not that big. pretty average bulking meal


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

fcuk it mate it wont do you any harm this once  )......consider it a cheat meal...


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Results are in! It tasted quite good however you couldn't tast the sauce so next time I'm going to add that in when I'm going to eat it. Plus rince the rice, as towards the bottom of the container was just sludge! yuk.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

are u measuring your rice right? my bet would be your using dry weight figures and weighing cooked weight, either that or ur a big fat rice fiend


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Your bulkin on 1400 calories?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

whats the DRY weight of the rice?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Your bulkin on 1400 calories?


i think he means his carbs quota


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't see the point of doing it in the slow cooker tbh, wound take 10-15 minutes in a couple of pans... it's why you're rice is manky.

Also I find cheap tinned veg soup a good cheap sauce for chicken and rice, just chuck a load of chilli flakes, paprika, cayenne pepper etc in the mix. Much cheaper than the branded sauces


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

And some chicken stock to your rice.

Tastes mega


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Fat stuff:- I weighed out 300g of rice, so I could put 150g in each container. Once the rice was cooked, I had a mammoth amount left, after I'd weighed out 150g cooked and put it into each container, I still had half a saucepan left. I'm starting to realise I've left my self open for **** taking now somehow lol.

XRichHx: 1400 calories? No, this is the first meal i've made and put into the freezer just to try and help me out for a 10am meal in the mornings at work.

Suprakill4: embarrassingly it s 150g dry, I then weighed out 150g cooked!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

haha, thats quite funny m8 theres 202 calories in 150g cooked rice, 41g carbs


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

How do you measure it out before or after its cooked? i assumed the pack would be pre-cooked as the brown rice pack I've just checked doesn't say!



Fatstuff said:


> haha, thats quite funny m8 theres 202 calories in 150g cooked rice, 41g carbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Brophski said:


> How do you measure it out before or after its cooked? i assumed the pack would be pre-cooked as the brown rice pack I've just checked doesn't say!


Up 2 u m8, theres 2 different values cooked or uncooked lol

- - - Updated - - -

if u r looking at uncooked weight u weigh it before its cooked, if u r looking at cooked weight u weigh it after its cooked. I know, complicated stuff eh


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't do the rice in the slow cooker, just the chicken. The rice I do as you say in the pan



2004mark said:


> Don't see the point of doing it in the slow cooker tbh, wound take 10-15 minutes in a couple of pans... it's why you're rice is manky.
> 
> Also I find cheap tinned veg soup a good cheap sauce for chicken and rice, just chuck a load of chilli flakes, paprika, cayenne pepper etc in the mix. Much cheaper than the branded sauces


Never thought of the tinned soup, though I'll try that!

- - - Updated - - -

lol a real no brainer, i'll weigh it cooked next time, but not as much 



Fatstuff said:


> Up 2 u m8, theres 2 different values cooked or uncooked lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> if u r looking at uncooked weight u weigh it before its cooked, if u r looking at cooked weight u weigh it after its cooked. I know, complicated stuff eh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i eat rice 4 times per day and nearly 900 grams cooked weight lol... and im losing fat...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

normally about 75 grams uncooked makes about 170 grams cooked i believe..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ffs how complicated can you make something so simple! I for instance eat 70g (uncooked) rice twice a day, so i measure 140g (uncoocked) rice and when its cooked i just devide it into two. . . . .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> ffs how complicated can you make something so simple! I for instance eat 70g (uncooked) rice twice a day, so i measure 140g (uncoocked) rice and when its cooked i just devide it into two. . . . .


can you simplify it anymore please lol..


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

cooked weight is double uncooked. There you go


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

Ha ha thanks for all the replies guys, and the **** taking of course.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u got it now ? lol


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Don't see the point of doing it in the slow cooker tbh, wound take 10-15 minutes in a couple of pans... it's why you're rice is manky.
> 
> Also I find cheap tinned veg soup a good cheap sauce for chicken and rice, just chuck a load of chilli flakes, paprika, cayenne pepper etc in the mix. Much cheaper than the branded sauces


2004 Mark Do you have any other staple meals that you eat often? I've noticed you live in Rutland, Dam sure now I've looked at your profile that I use to work with you many moons ago.. Not sure how to PM.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

just get the packet rice all different kinds brown , long grain , basmatti etc, each pack contains 250g 200cal 70g carbs

jut put im microwave 2 mins either have half pack or full pack depending on how many cal or carbs you want 68p a packet cheap no mess no fuss 100% natural ingredients


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

300g of uncooked rice?!?! That would feed Africa when it's cooked lol!

I put mine into tubs of 100g cooked rice, 200g chicken and 100g mixed peppers and sauce, the peppers keep it moist and tasty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big vin said:


> just get the packet rice all different kinds brown , long grain , basmatti etc, each pack contains 250g 200cal 70g carbs
> 
> jut put im microwave 2 mins either have half pack or full pack depending on how many cal or carbs you want 68p a packet cheap no mess no fuss 100% natural ingredients


where u get them from at that price?


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> where u get them from at that price?


just got some from lidl about an hour ago, uncle bens are twice the price , i compared ingredients too the ones from lidl less salt less fat and more fibre , i usually have 3/4 pack find this the right amount had one just now tasted very good


----------



## mc187 (Dec 30, 2007)

lots of confusion with rice measurements - been there myself.

best to weigh the rice before its cooked - as the weight of rice is dependent on how you cook it . 100g uncooked rice = 70g carbs approx. once cooked this the weight will go up, how much it goes up depends on how you cook it.

the same is also true of chicken

but it doesnt matter how you prefer to weigh things - the key is keep it consistent so that way you know what you need increase and decrease when you change things around in your diet


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Brophski said:


> 2004 Mark Do you have any other staple meals that you eat often? I've noticed you live in Rutland, Dam sure now I've looked at your profile that I use to work with you many moons ago.. Not sure how to PM.


I usually cook enough for two or three days at work (4-6 meals), usually something like:

chilli and rice

bolognaise and pasta

mince and pots

chicken and chorizo wraps

Plain old chicken and rice

Only place I've worked I'd probably know you from would be Barnsdale??


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

2004mark said:


> I usually cook enough for two or three days at work (4-6 meals), usually something like:
> 
> chilli and rice
> 
> ...


Yeah thats the one buddy good old Barnsdale, must be 5 years or more since I worked there behind the bar.Do you have the recipes for some of the above.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Brophski said:


> Yeah thats the one buddy good old Barnsdale, must be 5 years or more since I worked there behind the bar.Do you have the recipes for some of the above.


No, just make them up lol This is a nice chilli one though: http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/chilliconcarne_67875

Get a move on and get bronze so you can pm... I'm intrigued who you are now lol


----------



## Brophski (Jun 3, 2012)

How do you get to Bronze? is it just a time thing? lol surely you could work out my surname of Brophy from my username.


----------

